# Fehlerhafte Anzeige bei mybuffed



## Zunamia (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe in meinem mybuffed -Profil fehlerhafte Anzeigen von Items. 

Hier einen Screen, was ich meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind fast alle Blogs davon betroffen.

Ich hoffe, man findet den Fehler.

Grüße
Zunamia


----------



## Firefoot (9. Oktober 2011)

Is bei mir auch so!


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise erhalte ich eine Mail bei neuen Beiträgen in diesem Forum, sonst hätte ich das schon eher gesehen - sorry.


Ist repariert.


----------



## Zunamia (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zam,

Danke fuer das beheben, aber bei mybuffed ist imemrnoch die Anzeige der WoW-Items falsch. jedenfalls wird mir das immer noch mit namedesitemsangezeigt.

Gruesse
Zunamia


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2011)

Zunamia schrieb:


> Hallo Zam,
> 
> Danke fuer das beheben, aber bei mybuffed ist imemrnoch die Anzeige der WoW-Items falsch. jedenfalls wird mir das immer noch mit namedesitemsangezeigt.
> 
> ...



Nein, nein - das ist schon korrekt. Es dauert nur eine weile, bis solche Änderungen am Code auf allen Webservern "angekommen" sind.
Wenn du trotzdem noch ein Beispiel findest, schick mir bitte den direkten Link zu dem Blog, den es betrifft. 

Gruß


----------



## Eltoro73 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ZAM,

in meinem Blog habe ich auch die Fehler. 

http://my.buffed.de/user/103012/blog

Kannst Du da auch mal Deine geschulten Augen anwenden? Danke Dir.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt aber ... ^^


----------



## Zunamia (15. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt aber ... ^^



schon, aber jetzt steht das Item als Verlinkung und Name drin xD

http://my.buffed.de/user/552344/blog/view/1974946212

Grüße
Zunamia


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2011)

Zunamia schrieb:


> schon, aber jetzt steht das Item als Verlinkung und Name drin xD
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/...view/1974946212
> 
> ...



Was genau meinst du?


----------



## Zunamia (15. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du?



Diesen Fehler: [attachment=12253:buffed-fehler2.jpg]

dort steht: Relikt von TortollaRelikt von Tortolla[/wowitem]

Grüße
Zunamia


----------

